
Chuck Peddle: Personal Computer Pioneer, Dies at 82 – WikiChip Fuse - rbanffy
https://fuse.wikichip.org/news/3174/chuck-peddle-personal-computer-pioneer-dies-at-82/
======
_0ffh
In case you're interested, here's an interview with Chuck on the Amp Hour
podcast (2015). [https://theamphour.com/241-an-interview-with-chuck-peddle-
ch...](https://theamphour.com/241-an-interview-with-chuck-peddle-charismatic-
chipmaking-coryphaeus/)

